# sight lens power? 2X, 4X, 6X???



## Brown Hornet

For 3D you don't really want to go higher than a 4X. Anything more and you won't see enough of the target. With pins I would go with a 2X, then again I like a 2X for a scope also. But since you have never shot a lens you really want to stay on the light side. I wouldn't go more than a 3X.


----------



## T.B.

Start off with 2 and get use to seeing your movement more when you're holding on the target. Once you're used to it, then play with different powers and see what you like.


----------



## boweng

I had a 4x on a micro matrix and had problems. Using multiple fixed pins with a lens tends to spread your pin gap out more. I ran out of room to cover the distances I needed. I think a 2x would do this less so try it.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER

I like my 4X. I had a 2X but it just worked as a clarifier. If I could find a scope that gave me a large enough field of view I would shoot a 6X.


----------



## shooter74

*a 6 powe lens works great.*

there are some people that have 4 power lens in there ....i will be shooting a 6 power this coming . at 40 yards you can the 12 and the 14 ring . with a 2 power peep. good luck


----------



## JMARLEY7

Are you allowed to use a lense in tha ASA hunter class?


----------



## Target Tony

*Lens .. Yes*

Men’s Hunter Class, 40 yards, 280 FPS 

This class is open to anyone who did not compete in Open A (or higher), win more than $200 in prize money in Unlimited or Open B, or win more than $400.00 in Hunter during their most recent year of ASA Pro/Am competition. All other amateur classes are eligible. Release, fixed pins with magnification allowed. Stabilizer Rule - A front stabilizer (or system including quick releases and/or enhancers) may be used, but may not exceed twelve inches (12”) in total length from the tip of the stabilizer (or system) to the point of attachment on the front of the riser provided by the manufacturer. A rear stabilizer or counter balance weight system may be used with a maximum of two extensions, but may not extend more than six inches (6”) in length as measured from either: (1) the point of attachment on the rear of the riser provided by the manufacturer, or (2) if there is no rear point of attachment the system may not extend more than six inches (6”) beyond the back of the grip. 

heres the scoop right form the ASA site..

i agree start with a low power 2x then work your way up. but you really shouldnt go higher than 5 X... 

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## mbuemi

both of my lenses have been 4x's. one on an impact archery scope, and another on my current Extreme. When youre going with 50 yards, you need to be able to actually fit your pin inside the circle. For me, thats morrel bag circles. (my home range) but i guess since your limited at 45, then a 2 would work fine. The biggest thing behind a lense, at least for me, is that it takes the mental side out of long shots. The target looks a little bigger, so its not as stressing to shoot at with 10$ arrows. ;D

Try whats right for you, if you can get to a dealer, try holding up a scope and lense with one of each.


----------



## BlackKnight81

I use a 6x with a 2x Clarifier and it works great. Wouldn't use anything else, but I shoot with a scope and one pin. Might be a little strong for pins class, thry a 2 an work you way up. if you feel comfortable with a 2 then try a 4, and then a 6. see which one you like the most. I would look at the Verifiers from Specialty Archery though if you go to a 6x.


----------

